# What browser do you use?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Chrome. Firefox feels too bloated.


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

Opera ftw!


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Safari


----------



## BrainInsect (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm using Firefox mostly right now. It is slower than Chrome, but amount of great addons and customization that Firefox offers is just incredible.


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

Chrome! I used to use Firefox but I found it too sluggish.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Chrome, I don't use any add-ons so I'm going for pure speed


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Firefox is quicker than chrome for me.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I haven't used anything but Firefox for years. I feel like I've landed on another planet if I have to use IE for something. 

I just discovered a browser called Pale Moon that's supposed to be a lot like Firefox. Been meaning to try it. Has anyone tried it? Supposedly, you can use basically all of the same add ons you use for FF with it.

I'm reluctant to try it because I don't want to take my support away from FF. It's been good to me.


----------



## Grant06 (Feb 17, 2013)

Firefox. I try other browsers now and again but I just keep coming back.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Und3rground said:


> Chrome! I used to use Firefox but I found it too sluggish.


same!


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

Chrome


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

chrome and firefox


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

FF for privacy, Chrome for speed.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Firefox for casual browsing, all of them when developing. In my perfect world, there would be only one web browser and internet explorer wouldn't exist.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

I use IE, Chrome, and Firefox. I need all three


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Firefox mostly


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

safari <3


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

Firefox has proven to be the most useful and least irritating.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Safari when I'm using the family computer (as I am now), Chrome when I'm on my laptop.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Firefox is always laggy and the scrolling is jerky for me, but I keep with it just because of all the addons I've installed that just aren't available yet. Like If chrome had tabgroupsmanager

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/tabgroups-manager/

then that would be enough for me to switch.

Also, firefox used to annoy me with it's constant updates every month that would break addons so I switched to the long term support releases (esr) so I only have to update once a year or so.

http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/organizations/all.html


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I use Waterfox.

http://www.waterfoxproject.org/

Firefox died on me not too long ago. It just refuses to play videos for some reason, and I don't have that problem with Waterfox.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

chrome


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Chrome. I started using it mostly because I'd opened too many tabs in Firefox at the time and didn't want to deal with them all.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

carambola said:


> Chrome. I started using it mostly because I'd opened too many tabs in Firefox at the time and didn't want to deal with them all.


When I open too many tabs in firfeox I can collect them all into a group and click "hibernate" so that I can deal with them later.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Chrome for everything but porn in that case Firefox.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Chrome's nice but I really like my noscript add-on for firefox, so I mostly use that. Not sure if there's any similar functionality in chrome.


----------



## chrismorris (Mar 21, 2013)

Most of the times use Google Chrome but sometimes also prefer using Mozilla Firefox.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Chrome for everything but porn in that case Firefox.


What? I switched to Chrome _because_ of porn. Chrome's sandbox is supposed to make it the safest browser.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I love Chrome it's the GOAT browser but my computer can no longer use since they're last update in the summer of last year since then I've been using my back-up browser which is the browser I voted for in Opera. Internet Explorer, Firefox and Safari are all pretty crap.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Chrome. I like the speed and short-cuts I'm able to use with it.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

why no multiple choice? opera and firefox


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

arnie said:


> When I open too many tabs in firfeox I can collect them all into a group and click "hibernate" so that I can deal with them later.


Chrome has a similar extension called "TooManyTabs" but you can't group them afaik. That would make it difficult to find the stuff you're looking for if you have too many tabs in hibernation.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

I used internet explorer once; to download another browser xP


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

ChromeChromeChromeChrome


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Chrome


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

The one that doesn't track you. My life is gone here.


----------



## Angel Mendoza (Mar 27, 2013)

Chrome for sure.Ever since i first tried it i havent used anything else. Ive used others like Fire Fox and Opera but chrome seems to be the best and i always go back to it.


----------



## SpaceOfMind (Oct 10, 2012)

I used Firefox back when it was great and still do, however it's becoming increasingly sluggish and I find myself getting closer to switching to Chrome.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I go old skool. Jk I use chrome.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Mozilla, though thinking of switching. However, I am beginning to worry that Google is going to take over the world.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Chrome mostly, firefox for private. For some reason ad blockers turn off on chrome when I go into incognito mode.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I used to use firefox, but that was before chrome was created. And once you move over to chrome, there's no going back.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Emerald3 said:


> And once you move over to chrome, there's no going back.


 Knowing Gurgle as I do, that sounds really ominous.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Still, I am pleased to see Firefox holding it's own. It's a bit depressing to see that anyone is using a Google browser but they seem to have a short attention span over there at Google. Give them a couple more years and they'll give up on the browser idea.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I've been using Chrome lately, but I usually use Firefox. Firefox has been playing up for me lately with video streaming for some reason.


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

Chrome, after Firefox recieved some awful updates last year I changed browsers.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

LoL.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Chrome. I can't stand IE. Ugh, why do people seem to like it?


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Xenos said:


> Chrome's nice but I really like my noscript add-on for firefox, so I mostly use that. Not sure if there's any similar functionality in chrome.


NotScripts for Chrome.


----------



## drawan (Dec 7, 2012)

Chrome


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I switch between Chrome and Firefox. Before that I used Opera...never again.jpg


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Used to use Firefox because it has a bookmarks sidebar but then got used to typing stuff in the Chrome address bar and it's actually faster than searching through bookmarks.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Lynx. For those who don't need any of those newfangled browsers.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Netscape. Have used it ever since it came out (cuz you know... I surfed the web at two yrs old) jk I use Internet Explorer 9.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

I use the browser ignoreIdiots v3.2, by ipwnyouallSoft.


----------



## BrainInsect (Sep 4, 2012)

infamous93 said:


> Chrome mostly, firefox for private. For some reason ad blockers turn off on chrome when I go into incognito mode.


You can turn it on in incognito mode. Go to menu> tools > extensions and click "Allow in incognito mode"


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

I can turn incognito mode. It's teh sex. omfgwtfomg


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Chrome


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

BlackCry said:


> You can turn it on in incognito mode. Go to menu> tools > extensions and click "Allow in incognito mode"


You are officially my favourite poster on this site.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Chrome mainly, Firefox sometimes and IE rarely, though I used to prefer it. Prefer Opera on my phone though.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

infamous93 said:


> You are officially my favourite poster on this site.


Ghey.


----------



## Melanin7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Firefox and Chrome


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Mainly Firefox.. other times Chrome.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm an Explorer man myself. What can I say? It just has so many great features.


----------



## Phenom12 (Mar 21, 2013)

i always liked to use chrome but for some reason watching youtube on chrome is very bad, adobe flash player always crashes so i switched to firefox, does anyone have issues with utube on chrome or its just me?


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

It's just you. If you start having issues I suggest letting Chrome auto-update and flash update and then rebooting. Works for me. You should also have the latest chipset driver. That matters a lot.


----------



## stevenqichen (Apr 3, 2013)

well firefox is the best browser at treating RAM usage and CPU as well as hardware accelerated elements. but since im using a 16gb RAM computer, i prefer chrome for the ergonomics, gui and the global crossplatform ability of google


----------



## stevenqichen (Apr 3, 2013)

s12345 said:


> It's just you. If you start having issues I suggest letting Chrome auto-update and flash update and then rebooting. Works for me. You should also have the latest chipset driver. That matters a lot.


Actually, he have a valid point, chrome does not treat RAM and adobe flash well at all as well as horrible java ssupport


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Chrome is just fine. Stop it.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Another point in Firefox's favor is at least with Mint and Ubuntu (not sure about other distros) if you install either of these on your system, Firefox is there and ready to go and "just works". I had been using Firefox for years the first time I tried a Linux system and although the overall experience was completely bewildering, the one thing that I didn't have to worry about was trying to set up a functional web browser on a completely unfamiliar system.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

They need to remake this image to include chrome:


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Chrome. Used to use Firefox, but I'll never switch back now. Everything about Chrome promotes maximum laziness! Just my style


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

I always use dwb (on linux). It's extremely lightweight and fast, but still has plenty of features.
When I have to use Windows I mostly use Firefox.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Awh I feel sorry for internet explorer  used to be the only 1 now nobody uses it lol.
(shouldn't be so crappy tho) mwaha 

I use chrome  I used to use mozilla but my comp messed up so I had to switch and now I love chrome ^_^


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I recently changed from IE to Chrome and the difference in speed is quite amazing. I'm just annoyed I didn't switch earlier.


----------



## Crashmaster (May 15, 2013)

I used Chrome for a while, but it started crashing a lot and wasn't letting me open certain pages.
Now I'm using Rockmelt, but its just not the same~


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

Used to use firefox and chrome. Now I use IE 10. It's nothing like the older versions. It's fast and secure now.


----------

